# Tractor Show



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

Really enjoying these old tractor photos you are posting!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Really enjoying these old tractor photos you are posting!


Thank you. That is encouraging as I was just thinking people are probably getting tired of them. Me and my wandering mind...

The history of these threshing machines are very interesting and very important to our growth in America. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 10, 2016)

Another great set. I love the texture you captured in the smokestack in the first photo. Over all, you've managed [for me anyway] to capture even the weight of these tractors in yor photos. In many I can almost feel that ground vibration created as these massive things move along.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoying these old tractor photos you are posting!
> ...




My dad and granddads all worked and farmed with these things.   Still have old time thrashing demonstrations back in Nebraska.  I suppose other places as well.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?

Just wondering.  We see these at old thresher's reunions, fairs, and such, just wondering if anybody considers boiler safety?


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

Designer said:


> Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?
> 
> Just wondering.  We see these at old thresher's reunions, fairs, and such, just wondering if anybody considers boiler safety?




You worry too much!   lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Designer said:


> Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?
> 
> Just wondering.  We see these at old thresher's reunions, fairs, and such, just wondering if anybody considers boiler safety?


In MI, OH, and IN, these are subject to strict regulations and inspections by the state. Every 2 to 3 years as I understand or been told, inspections must be passed. Inspections are not cheap either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?
> ...



I can think of worse ways to die.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2016)

Designer said:


> Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?
> 
> Just wondering.  We see these at old thresher's reunions, fairs, and such, just wondering if anybody considers boiler safety?


 I believe every state in the US now requires adherence to the National Boiler Code and mandates at a minimum, an annual visual and hydrostatic inspection. 

This is what happens when you don't follow the rules (or have a clue what you're doing).


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if these things are subject to regular boiler inspections and rebuilds?
> ...


 As a ticketed boiler operator I will state categorically:  You CANNOT worry too much about safety when you're dealing with steam under pressure.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2016)

(quote) "Authorities said it was not clear what caused the explosion, though steam buildup was possibly to blame."

Ya think?

When I was a lad I heard a story about a man who objected to the hiss of steam escaping from the safety valve, so he clamped it down.  That's all I remember of the story.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...




Hey Tired, do you know the definition of anal retentive?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2016)

Yep... and if that means that one of my girls doesn't get spread out all over the fairgrounds as 10 tons of scrap metal?  I'm more than happy to be anal retentive!


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> As a ticketed boiler operator I will state categorically:  You CANNOT worry too much about safety when you're dealing with steam under pressure.



It's funny how people are so petrified of electricity and yet treat pressure systems so casually.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

Well this really neat thread sure went to hell in a hurry!    It's about pictures you dufuss's, not freaking safety.   Go start a thread somewhere about that arcane subject on Esoteric Engineering Forum Ltd.   LOL  If you can't look at a photo and not think about whether it is bureaucratically attended to you need help worse than the thing in the picture!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Well this really neat thread sure went to hell in a hurry!    It's about pictures you dufuss's, not freaking safety.   Go start a thread somewhere about that arcane subject on Esoteric Engineering Forum Ltd.   LOL  If you can't look at a photo and not think about whether it is bureaucratically attended to you need help worse than the thing in the picture!


 Get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, did we?  Designer asked a perfectly reasonable question spawned by the OPs topic.  I responded specifically to that question because it happens to be something I know a bit about.  I am by no means 'Elmer the Safety Elephant', BUT I feel it's important that the general public be aware of how highly regulated this particular hobby is, and how safety concious most operators are.  The LAST thing we want is another incident with it's resultant public outcry resulting a government knee-jerk reaction and the loss of our operating permits.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

Gotta love it!  Staff and Moderator high jacking a thread.  I'm outa here.  My apologies JC  this was a great series of photos...keep 'em coming.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Gotta love it!  Staff and Moderator high jacking a thread.  I'm outa here.  My apologies JC  this was a great series of photos...keep 'em coming.



Ok then...apparently answering a question is hijacking.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Gotta love it!  Staff and Moderator high jacking a thread.  I'm outa here.  My apologies JC  this was a great series of photos...keep 'em coming.


 Sorry JC - didn't mean to derail your thread.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Gotta love it!  Staff and Moderator high jacking a thread.  I'm outa here.  My apologies JC  this was a great series of photos...keep 'em coming.


It's all good. Good topic and it relates. I have no issue with it and interesting. I respect you looking out though. Your a good man and I enjoy your participation.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love it!  Staff and Moderator high jacking a thread.  I'm outa here.  My apologies JC  this was a great series of photos...keep 'em coming.
> ...


No you guys didn't. I find it interesting and I am glad you pointed out the integrity of the operator's, I have witnessed equally. Thank you Men for your participation. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Tucker (Mar 10, 2016)

We've got them on this side of the pond too, but we use them for making tea...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> We've got them on this side of the pond too, but we use them for making tea...
> 
> View attachment 117578


Neat, what kind of car is that behind the lady on the right? That pic is from the 70's isn't it? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...




Woohoo! Score One for Elmer the Safety Elephant.    That's right folks, big hand for Elmer.  Without him Babaar would have bit the dust years ago with all the stupid crap he wanted to pull.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Mar 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Neat, what kind of car is that behind the lady on the right? That pic is from the 70's isn't it?



Stream and classic car rally from the mid to late 80s. I think it's a Renault 16, they were quite distinctive.


----------

